# Turbo Beetle Oil Information From VW Service Dep't.



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Couldn't find oil capacity information in my manual and called VW Service Dep't.. Was told that
they fill the car with exactly 5 quarts and that the 'factory fill' is Castrol's Edge/SPT 5W-30 and
not 5W-40. Can anyone confirm this? The manual does refer to both 5W-30 and 5W-40 being
acceptable.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

A good topic. Keep in mind people go to war over this oil stuff. So, keep it clean and above the belt, boys.

Our GTI brethren, who have had the same 2.0T engine as our Turbo Beetles for a while longer, attest the oil recommended by VW for their engines is *5W-40*. 

Now, having said the above, they are also running the acceptable alternatives, particularly *5W-30 *and *0W-40*.

I've come to the conclusion it's a toss up. All these above oils that meet the VW specs appear to be doing a great job of protecting engines. People are reporting 300,000+ miles on their engines running any of the three oils. So, my stance is simply run what you're comforable with. 

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> A good topic. Keep in mind people go to war over this oil stuff. So, keep it clean and above the belt, boys.
> 
> Our GTI brethren, who have had the same 2.0T engine as our Turbo Beetles for a while longer, attest the oil recommended by VW for their engines is *5W-40*.
> 
> ...


My concern was that I truly don't know if the 5W-40 or 5W-30 is in from the factory? Have 
found others stating that even if there is say 5W-30 Castrol Synthetic in from the factory,
topping it off on occasion with 5W-40 (Castrol Synthetic) is no problem according to VW, as
long as it meets that 502.00 standard of theirs. VW HQ has lead me to believe that some cars
have left the factory with 5W-30 and others with 5W-40 but I never heard that from anywhere
before.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> VW HQ has lead me to believe that some cars
> have left the factory with 5W-30 and others with 5W-40 but I never heard that from anywhere
> before.


I think you are correct. A quick search online shows quite a bit of confusion on this matter.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Let us also not forget that when you plot in all the Turbo Beetle info at the Mobil 1
site they direct us to 0W-40 Synthetic that they claim also meets VW's specs. 
Maybe by mixing the three acceptable weight oils it enables that Klingon 'cloaking 
device' to make the Beetle invisible. Thought you were a bit 'over the top' with that
theory, Bill, but now I can see that being a quite reasonable assumption on your part.


----------



## Kuatro (May 9, 2003)

Having owned several VW and Audi’s I was always “concerned” with the recommended oil for these cars. For example, 105.00, .01, etc, etc, etc. I drive many miles a year and change my own oil. It’s frustrating when I have to pay exuberant $$ from the dealer or order it on line from one supplier or another. If anyone here has owned the last generation pump duese(sp) motor, then hopefully you will understand where I’m coming from.

This being said, I am seriously contemplating a new GTi, which as for my understanding should have the same TFSI motor as the beetle. Viscosities notwithstanding, is there is specific recommendation on VW’s part for oil or can I simply go to the local auto parts store and purchase the recommended oil? 

Thanks in advance for any help…


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Kuatro said:


> Having owned several VW and Audi’s I was always “concerned” with the recommended oil for these cars. For example, 105.00, .01, etc, etc, etc. I drive many miles a year and change my own oil. It’s frustrating when I have to pay exuberant $$ from the dealer or order it on line from one supplier or another. If anyone here has owned the last generation pump duese(sp) motor, then hopefully you will understand where I’m coming from.
> 
> This being said, I am seriously contemplating a new GTi, which as for my understanding should have the same TFSI motor as the beetle. Viscosities notwithstanding, is there is specific recommendation on VW’s part for oil or can I simply go to the local auto parts store and purchase the recommended oil?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help…


As long as the oil meets VW's stated 502.00 category, any of the numerous major brands would
be acceptable to VW. It has been confirmed that the specific oil used in the Turbo Beetle is 
Castrol's Synthetic EDGE SPT which can be purchased away from VW. VW recommends 5W-30
or 5W-40.


----------



## Kuatro (May 9, 2003)

ridgemanron said:


> As long as the oil meets VW's stated 502.00 category, any of the numerous major brands would
> be acceptable to VW. It has been confirmed that the specific oil used in the Turbo Beetle is
> Castrol's Synthetic EDGE SPT which can be purchased away from VW. VW recommends 5W-30
> or 5W-40.


Thank you very much! Now that this issue is resolved, I'll go on the hunt!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just to add to the "Which Oil is Best/Correct" theme, I posed this very question over at bobistheoilguy.com

VERY in depth site pertaining to motor oil. 

Here's the link to the thread: LINK


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Just to add to the "Which Oil is Best/Correct" theme, I posed this very question over at bobistheoilguy.com
> 
> VERY in depth site pertaining to motor oil.
> 
> Here's the link to the thread: LINK


This man Bob must have been conceived in a caldron of oil, for he has dedicated his whole being
to the 'stuff'. Great info but it makes my hair hurt!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> This man Bob must have been conceived in a caldron of oil, for he has dedicated his whole being
> to the 'stuff'. Great info but it makes my hair hurt!


Yeah, the amount of information on that site is overwhelming.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Those oil threads can be brutal - which is why I posted my half-serious warning about behaving when in one. They get deep pretty fast and someone always seems to get pissed when their pet oil is dissed.

Bill


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Just stick with Mobil 1 0w-40. It's VW-approved and covers just about all operating conditions. There's a reason it's factory-fill on Porsches and Mercedes AMG vehicles


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Just stick with Mobil 1 0w-40. It's VW-approved and covers just about all operating conditions. There's a reason it's factory-fill on Porsches and Mercedes AMG vehicles


Yea, but VW made their 'under the table' deal with Castrol and money talks......


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

ridgemanron said:


> Yea, but VW made their 'under the table' deal with Castrol and money talks......


And so did BMW. I still use nothing but the Mobil 1 0w-40. That is, except in my diesels.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

M1 0w-40 is fine. 

If you really want to find out which oil is best, the only way is to do a series of Used Oil Analysis (UOA) and look at the trend. This is time consuming and costly. First wait till the engine is completely broken-in (after 20k) then sample at 5000 to 7500 miles for each oil.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> M1 0w-40 is fine.
> 
> If you really want to find out which oil is best, the only way is to do a series of Used Oil Analysis (UOA) and look at the trend. This is time consuming and costly. First wait till the engine is completely broken-in (after 20k) then sample at 5000 to 7500 miles for each oil.


'Cadenza', we will wait with 'baited breath' for your all-knowing, all-seeing results once the
tests are completed. Can you give us an estimated completion date concerning this project? 
Bill can have a huge amount of large placards made quite quickly, fully stating your findings,
and we will amass a large march to VW Headquaters in Michigan, telling them that all 
Beetles must now be 'factory' filled with ONLY 'Cadenza Approved Oil'.....and this goes for all
service facilities as well!


----------

